# Chinese ammo cans



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I bought a couple of these to try out at 13.00 each from Walmart. . Everything looks good so far. They passed a rain test, actually a severe thunderstorm.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Plastic? Metal? Costco out here was selling some 30 cal cans for $9.95 and people were raving about them. They'd get pallets and sell out in hours. I prefer cheap plastic so called cans as their handles are more comfortable and their is so much less noise in moving them around the boat.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Plastic? Metal? Costco out here was selling some 30 cal cans for $9.95 and people were raving about them. They'd get pallets and sell out in hours. I prefer cheap plastic so called cans as their handles are more comfortable and their is so much less noise in moving them around the boat.


They are metal. Sticker on bottom says " stoutstuff " "Ammo Box".

Stoutstuff LLC
Bentonville,Ar 
Made in China


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't care for the ChiComs much...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I don't care for the ChiComs much...


I usually do not either but these cans look good and are well built. For 13.00, I think I'm in the game for 100.00 worth. I use them for all kinds of stuff from first aid to turkey sammiches.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I usually do not either but these cans look good and are well built. For 13.00, I think I'm in the game for 100.00 worth. I use them for all kinds of stuff from first aid to turkey sammiches.


I see ammo cans all the time at gun shows around here. They run from 5-10$ for the 30 cal and 8-12$ for the 50 cal. All US sup.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Tennessee said:


> I see ammo cans all the time at gun shows around here. They run from 5-10$ for the 30 cal and 8-12$ for the 50 cal. All US sup.


I do here as well from time to time but lately there hasn't been any or the ones available looked like hell.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I use the Walmart cans made by Plano. I can fill them and light enough for the grandson to carry. They have a rubber o ring and are water tight.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Gunn said:


> I use the Walmart cans made by Plano. I can fill them and light enough for the grandson to carry. They have a rubber o ring and are water tight.


I bought some of the 5.00 ones that are about 1/2 normal size. I like them @Gunn


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0051F905U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I'm very fond of these on the boat. Quiet, good lids, and when filled they aren't too heavy.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

stowlin said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0051F905U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I'm very fond of these on the boat. Quiet, good lids, and when filled they aren't too heavy.


I like the lock feature. Keeps honest kids out. I'm going to get a few off your recommendation.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

They don't come with the lock! They just have the hole for it. FYI


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

but they do claim US made!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

stowlin said:


> They don't come with the lock! They just have the hole for it. FYI


Yeah I figured as much. 


stowlin said:


> but they do claim US made!


That's always a +


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

The ones I was talking about are 1/2 to 3/4 size and have a place for a padlock. They run about 5.00 each. I can put 500 rounds of 9mm and about 350 rounds of 223 in each one. They stack really nice too.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Tennessee said:


> I see ammo cans all the time at gun shows around here. They run from 5-10$ for the 30 cal and 8-12$ for the 50 cal. All US sup.


Around here U.S. surplus cans have gone sky high, been that way a year or two. I have been wondering about the chicom cans myself.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> Around here U.S. surplus cans have gone sky high, been that way a year or two. I have been wondering about the chicom cans myself.


I just bought them but so far I'm very happy. They seem to be well built and heavy duty. The Chinese can make any quality they are told to.

I didn't have to pay 5-7.00 to get into Walmart to buy them like at a gunshow. Lol !
@Boss Dog


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Ammo Can | New Ammo Can | Fat 50 Ammo Can | 50 Cal Ammo Can | 30 Cal Ammo Can | Surplus Ammo Can | Ammo Can Wholesale | Big 50 Ammo Can | Fat 50 Ammo Can | 20MM Ammo Can | 30MM Ammo Can | 40MM Ammo Can | 120MM Ammo Can

Good people...Whole lot cheaper when you pick em up in person..I pass this place 2 or 3 times a week


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Update on the Chinese made ammo cans from Walmart. 

I stored some fishing tackle and clean rags in one of the cans and left it out by the docks for a few weeks and it held up fine. No leaks and the paint held up good. 

Would've left it out there but a friend texted me and said he put it in the boathouse.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

My wife was shopping today at Costco and found this made in China Ammo can two pack for 20.00.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I don't care for the ChiComs much...


I like the stuff they make though.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have USGI .30 caliber cans and a couple of those stupid, plastic Zombie cans that were floating around a few years ago. They all get the job done. I'm a big fan of the Russian spam cans. I have a bunch of ammo stashed in those. They are an absolute pain to open but they will keep your ammo fresh as a daisy for decades.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I like the stuff they make though.


Booo Hiss

Booo Hiss

:vs_mad:


----------

